
Three users sue Facebook over collection of call and text history - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/27/three-facebook-users-sue-over-collection-of-call-and-text-history.html
======
sunstone
Oh oh, here comes the class action suit against Facebook. The legal sharks
will be circling. This could get nasty.

------
vivekd
How would this even work? Didn't they explicitly agree to a terms of service
with facebook that gave facebook access to their data? Didn't they do this
while freely choosing to use facebook's services which they presumably derived
some benefit from?

I'm not a fan of facebook's data gathering methods, which is one of the
reasons I stopped using it. But this lawsuit seems totally without merit.

~~~
velobro
I feel the lawsuit has merit because Facebook acted in bad-faith with the
permissions that they were given.

For example, if I say yes to the "Allow Facebook to access your pictures"
prompt when I want to send a single picture to a group chat, then I expect
Facebook to simply use the permission to accomplish the task I wanted to do
and send the single picture.

Instead Facebook takes that permission, scans every single picture on my phone
and sends back data so Facebook can do facial recognition or any other type of
image analysis.

We give Facebook an inch and they are taking miles.

